# new question about bittorrent, modems etc



## godzi_85 (Sep 21, 2004)

Here`s what i wanna do with this topic... i`ll post all my questions here .. and i hope you guys will  give me answers...

so latest question...(as of 25/09/04)....
i have azereus to download torrent files.... i`m on dial up..33.6kpbs..
my problem is that too much is uploaded... is there anyway i can stop the upload temporarily while i`m downloading files which are 600MB+... it takes too much time to download big files as a part of the file is also uploading simultaneously.. 
so you guys know any sotware.. through which i can control my uploads.. maybe like get em in 10:1 ratio...cause presently its 3:1...roughly.. so its too much... please help me with this...
and oh how do i determine my optimum bandwidth???  and please chk my last post for some more questions     


and ohh please help me with the 3rd point too...
old question as before 25/09/04

oh so any suggestion... 
1) i don`t wanna open all my mails one by one and then forward em...
 i just wanna send all of em together...  any suggestion how that can be done...

2)secondly....  i wanna know if i can increase my download speed  a bit more .... i have a 33.6 k dial up modem... but i usually get around 3.6... any ways to get it higher like around 4.3... i used to get 4.3 in kazaa when i had win98 se... but not anymore in xp...

3)and oh i have a computer project to do... its on computer hardware...
please tell me if you guys can think of any info for it... like what should i include in the 20 page printout spiral bound project... pls pls help me on this..

4)and oh why am i an inhouse geek again..
i had tried so hard to prove my geek powers are for real.. and got digitised.. so why this inhuman treatment??
?
please help me with all this,...
5)oh is there any way to tweak my modem... i mean change something in the hardware... i did open it but didn`t understand a thing...


----------



## ishaan (Sep 21, 2004)

try this 4 yahoo. in da help section its got instructions how 2 use it as pop3. den using outlook or something dload on ur pc. den mebe dere is a way 2 mass 4ward i donno. if not outlook most prob some uda email client does.

do a forum search for increasing net speed i think its been discussed.

n 4 ur project, u can try classifying hardwares into like monitors, hard disks,etc and then meybe sho a comparison of 2-3 good models rite now, using digit mags. u cud sho pics, n sho advantages n uses of extra hardware like tv tuners, etc.

hope dis helped.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 22, 2004)

If you want to download yahoo mails into Outlook/Outlook Express or any other email client, you can use yahoopops. Download it from *yahoopops.sourceforge.net


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 23, 2004)

oh cool link thanks dude...
one more prob...
 when ever i download stuff or surf the web... my dial up internet connection doesn`t used more than 50% bandwidth..
 i have been online for the past 4 days.. and not once did the connection go beyond 50%... but i do get speeds of around 2.4 - 3.2... on my 33.6k dialup modem?? what can be the problem??


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 24, 2004)

Check out the telephone line. Is that too much disturbance?

BTW, you are not alone. This is India mate


----------



## netcracker (Sep 24, 2004)

Be happy with that , I get 3-4kbs on my 56k line


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 24, 2004)

oh there is no disturbance in the telephone line... so what can be the problem.... if i at 50% i`m getting a speed of around 3.4kBps.. then at 100% utilization i should get a speed of around 5? what say??

oh i don`t have any mail clients... i do have netscape... so can i use its email client?

about the project... its only a 20 page printed spirally bound project...so please tell me what to do... 
 i thought of including pics but then i have to give something in the matter too.. plus i have to speak about my prject too...
so if you can tell me what to talk about and what to include in my speech it would be a good help...


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 25, 2004)

oh help... got another question....
 oh i`ll upload my task manager pics and show it to you  guys..


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 25, 2004)

oh ya i wanna buy a cool 56kbps modem... please tell me which one to buy....please also quote the price.. and oh please do tell me from where i can get em.. besides lamington road... esp on the western line...
oh i`m depending on you guys so please give me what`s best available in the market...
and oh are there 128kpbs modems for dial-up???
please help..


----------



## sunnydiv (Sep 25, 2004)

i tried it , azureus is crap, it uploads  more than download

search google for bittorrent


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 26, 2004)

ya whenever i download a 100mb file it usually uploads around 45mb.. simultaneously...
actually if you set your upload to a somelimit... then you don`t have to worry... 
azereus is good .. i was just nieve about the upload thing..
the thing is that not all the bandwidth is reserved for downloads .... some if it is reserved for uploads too.. 
so you just have to figure out what`s your max upload bandwidth and set it accordingly...
i have set mines to 3KBps... and so the download speed is 6KBps.. almost perfect for my modem... though my modem doesn`t touch 6 but its ok cause sometimes it does touch 5.3 at night!!!!
azureus should be set in such a way that it utilizes around 50-75% of your bandwitdh both ways... that way you`ll get best results...
and you can keep your windows task manager on and chk out your network utilization when your uploading and downloading simultaneously...
you`ll get more uploads when there are more peers wanting the file.. 
like this one one when i was downloading a 400mb file i had download a total of 79mb in one session and also had uploaded 65MB!!!!! all this in 7hours flat!!! ..so don`t worry about uploads... chill...and share what u got!!
and oh sunnydiv are u using cable... cause cable has less upload bandwidth... is what i have heard...
and the official bittorrent is to simple... 
someother notable softwares are bittornado.. and ABC..
oh you can go here for a huge list of bit torrent downloaders...
*www.beatking.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2651


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 26, 2004)

oh i just downloaded a part of a website... using teleport pro... 
the awesome part is that my whole bandwidth was being utlised and i got a cool speed of around 10KBps...awesome isn`t it...
so does network utilization depend on  on the server i`m downloading from?? 
oh the site was frenchtutorial.com


----------



## wORm (Sep 27, 2004)

My current favourite BitTorrent client is BitComet, it rocks! (used to use Azureus)


----------



## blade_runner (Sep 27, 2004)

Try Netlimiter to stop ppl frm sucking ur bandwidth ]

*www.netlimiter.com/index.php


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 27, 2004)

oh ok thanks for the link.. blade runner.. i`ll try it out and let you know..
WHAT.. its a shareware 
oh well i`ll get a free one soon 

oh but please also help me out with my college project


----------



## blade_runner (Sep 27, 2004)

Whats the topic/theme for ur project ?


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 28, 2004)

oh the the topic is... computer hardware...
so basically in the hardcopy i`ll have to write about various computer hardware... actuallly i have found info on most of the hardware stuff...
but the big challange is to give a presentation on it without referring to the hard copy... 
i don`t know what to say about... i have searched throughed google and blogs but havent found anything i can think about to say in the speech...
but obviously i`ll have to talk about computer hardware itself... so please tell me what should i say.. cause the sad thing is i`ll get 75% of my marks on what i say ..
and oh most of my stuff i have taken from howstuffworks.com..

and oh the netlimiter software didn`t really help... 
but i figured out my problem... my modem always shows that its connected at 115kbps...(as i had set it to show that value a long time ago).. so in the task manager too  it takes into account the same value of 115kbps... so obviously the graph wouldn`t touch 100% cause my modem can`t transfer at 115bps... ..
but when i do download whole website i do get speeds of 6-10 kbps no kidding... how come????


----------

